# Help the Bettas that are being mistreated at Walmart



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

To all Betta fish lovers: Please take the time to sign this petition. If you care about animals, fish and wildlife and believe that it is our responsibility to treat them humanely, then please voice your opinion here! This petition is so close to reaching its goal! Help us to let Walmart know how we feel! Thanks! We know we could count on you! 
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/264/...lling-fish-as-pets/?taf_id=13282726&cid=fb_na


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Im with you!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Signed


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks guys! We just saw this at our local Walmart too. It was just as bad. Bettas in the tiny, dirty tanks. After seeing that, we started looking into Betta fish ourselves. They are such beautiful fish! They deserve better than this. We might even rescue one soon. Neither of us have ever owned a fish before, but this looks like a great place to ask questions and learn more about Bettas. Thanks again for signing! We're hoping that all of us together we can make some sort of difference


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I get emails from that sight and I can't believe that petition hasn't already shown up in my inbox


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

We just found the petition a few days ago from an article on the huffington post. We don't know when the actual petition was started, but we're glad we found it in that article. It's got a huge amount of signatures compared to other petitions that we've seen about Betta fish in Walmart. This one actually has a shot at making it's goal! We can do it guys!


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

I was actually surprised when I joined this forum to learn that Walmart still sells bettas. All the walmarts in my area stopped selling live fish years ago. I'll make an account for that site and sign the moment I have some time to do so.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the statement in the petition that reads something like 'if these were cats and dogs walmart was selling in those conditions they would be shut down'. It is true. I know fish are not seen the same way as fuzzy pets but that doesn't mean we cannot change that. Just a short time ago no pet was treated with care and respect. So we are making progress and should always do more.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

What about all the petsmarts and pet supermarkets too? The ones in my area are just as bad as Walmart, just cup fulls of dead bettas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiba (Jun 30, 2016)

My local PetSmart is terrible, all of the bettas are dull, have some kind of issue, almost all of them have clamped fins or are dead. It's so sad


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

You know it's true. We don't think the Walmart near us has always sold Betta fish. We think we would have noticed. They really don't belong selling fish. They take on a huge responsibility with live fish, then put an inexperienced sales associate in charge in the department that doesn't know a thing about fish at all. It's a terrible combination.


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

We totally agree. This petition says it all perfectly. The woman who wrote it really knew the right words to say because we've seen other petitions for the fish around, but they don't really have that many signatures. When we saw this one, we were like WOW! That is a ton of signatures! This might actually do something! We heard from someone that Walmart used to sell live birds at one time and people came together and protested how terrible they were treating them. Those people actually made something happen, because Walmart stop selling live birds all together. We believe that together we can change this too!


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

We know. It's horrible. The Petco near us has so many Bettas in teeny tiny cups. But if we want to really make a difference we have to choose one battle at a time. It's the only way to ever get anywhere. Once you win one, then you can tell the other companies that mistreat the Bettas what was done to Walmart and maybe it will make them think twice about fish abuse. In the meantime, you can always have a chat with your local supermarket store manager and complain. It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

VisionSisters said:


> We totally agree. This petition says it all perfectly. The woman who wrote it really knew the right words to say because we've seen other petitions for the fish around, but they don't really have that many signatures. When we saw this one, we were like WOW! That is a ton of signatures! This might actually do something! We heard from someone that Walmart used to sell live birds at one time and people came together and protested how terrible they were treating them. Those people actually made something happen, because Walmart stop selling live birds all together. We believe that together we can change this too!


Walmart use to sell birds?


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah, that's what we heard from a friend. They said it was years ago that they used to sell live birds. Again, they said they were mistreating them. People were unhappy and they did something about it. So it can be done. United we stand!


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

NiceCrocs said:


> I was actually surprised when I joined this forum to learn that Walmart still sells bettas. All the walmarts in my area stopped selling live fish years ago. I'll make an account for that site and sign the moment I have some time to do so.


Same. I haven't seen a fish in Walmart in yeeeears. 
An employee told me that they weren't making a profit because most of the fish they received were DOA.


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

If you don't mind us asking, what area is your Walmart in? Our Walmart is in New Jersey. Just trying to figure out if it's certain areas that don't sell the fish at all or if it is only particular stores. Thanks.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My Walmart doesn't sell fish (or any live pets) either. Haven't for many years actually. I think they stopped at least 10 years ago. I remember them being there at one point though. I live in Canada though, so it may be different.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

When I lived in Spokane, WA both of their Walmarts have fish (there is one other Walmart but it only sells food). Now I live in Northern Idaho and I have yet to run into a Walmart that has fish. Weird thing is I am still only under two hours from Spokane.


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> My Walmart doesn't sell fish (or any live pets) either. Haven't for many years actually. I think they stopped at least 10 years ago. I remember them being there at one point though. I live in Canada though, so it may be different.


It probably is different in Canada. We know the United Kingdom has better humane laws for animals and wildlife there too. U.S.A needs to get with the program and step up.


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

Aluyasha said:


> When I lived in Spokane, WA both of their Walmarts have fish (there is one other Walmart but it only sells food). Now I live in Northern Idaho and I have yet to run into a Walmart that has fish. Weird thing is I am still only under two hours from Spokane.


That is weird, but possible we guess. We have three Walmarts near us. The farthest being only within 45 minutes drive from our apartment in New Jersey. Only two of them sell live fish. The other one doesn't and it's also a Super center Walmart. So, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why some Walmart's sell live fish and others do not. We heard from someone that Walmart doesn't even make any money from the fish at all, only the products itself. That the "live fish vendor" is the one responsible for the fish and getting all the profits too. No wonder Walmart doesn't even really care who takes care of the fish department. It seems to be last on the list in most stores, maybe because they aren't making any money from it so they don't really care. If that's the case, they should get out of the live fish business immediately. It's just a no win situation.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

done. I know my friend, I know. there is nail polish mixed with the poor bettas filthy water


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

betta fish lover2323 said:


> done. I know my friend, I know. there is nail polish mixed with the poor bettas filthy water


Omg! How horrible! This just proves yet another reason why Walmart should not be selling the Bettas. The people have hands on access to them in these containers. It should not be. They are living things. Not toys. People can be so cruel


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

VisionSisters said:


> Omg! How horrible! This just proves yet another reason why Walmart should not be selling the Bettas. The people have hands on access to them in these containers. It should not be. They are living things. Not toys. People can be so cruel


We hope the managers of the pet department tried to save the poor Bettas


----------



## HappyBettaHappyLife (Jul 12, 2016)

betta fish lover2323 said:


> done. I know my friend, I know. there is nail polish mixed with the poor bettas filthy water


This photo makes me sick to my stomach how people can be so cruel. 

Petition signed!


----------



## VisionSisters (Jul 6, 2016)

HappyBettaHappyLife said:


> This photo makes me sick to my stomach how people can be so cruel.
> 
> Petition signed!


We're with you on that. Seeing this photo last night really got to us. We expect bad things from corporate greed, but this? Just plain mean and rotten.


----------

